# SAP & Excel



## JKaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello Folks,

Does anyone have any advice on where to find books or readings on using SAP and Excel?  I believe you can access information straight from the SAP system without first running the SAP program and then exporting your data, but I am not sure.  

Additionally, would anyone have suggestions on books that are an excellent starting point for an individual who would like to learn the basics of SAP (specifically financial controlling).  I do not have a programming background but I would like to learn.  

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Joe


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Joe, 

I Googled *Sap and excel* and got 3 interesting links at the top of the first page. Check them out and see if they do what you need. 

Not sure about the books, I have never used SAP myself. 

Denis


----------



## JKaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello Denis,

Thank you for your response.  I have actually taken a look at these links previously and that really sparked interest in the capabilities of excel with SAP.  

I was hoping there was literature that showed how this process worked in depth so I can gain a full understanding of the procedures that are taking place.

Thank you again for taking the time to look.

Joe


----------



## Domski (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with that one!!!

I've been reporting from SAP HR/Payroll for a few years now and the closest I've got to integrating with Excel is exporting reports. We don't have SAP BI installed or anything fancy so there may be tools included with that that allow it. I think the complexity and security of SAP is a major barrier.

I'd be interested to hear if you come up with anything though.

Dom

PS I wouldn't be half as good as I am with Excel if it wasn't so blooming difficult to get info out of SAP so it's not all bad


----------



## JKaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent point.



Domski said:


> PS I wouldn't be half as good as I am with Excel if it wasn't so blooming difficult to get info out of SAP so it's not all bad


----------



## Hermanito (Jul 19, 2011)

there must be a thread floating around in here somewhere where I show code to connect to SAP from within Excel to query data... not freely with SQL, but via the SAP equivalent of a stored procedure, namely a RFC: remote function call. These RFC's need to be implemented in SAP by an SAP admin, but once defined, you can use them in Excel...
Worked brilliantly for me, but I don't have all the details of what needed to be done on the SAP-side. I only did the Excel-side...

searching the thread now...
having trouble finding it... search doesn't seem to work properly


----------



## Hermanito (Jul 19, 2011)

search fails: when I search for posts from myself on keyword SAP, it finds nothing... but when I browse my posts, I do find some, but not the one I need 
When going througs all my posts, I can only see the 300 most recent ones, and it dates from before that I guess... sorry


----------



## Domski (Jul 19, 2011)

Hermanito,

I wonder if this is it?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=304253&highlight=remote+function+call

Dom


----------



## Hermanito (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes Domski, that's the one 

Why didn't it turn up in my search? How did you find it??


----------



## Domski (Jul 19, 2011)

I searched for 'remote function call' on your user ID.

Dom


----------



## JKaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello Folks,

Does anyone have any advice on where to find books or readings on using SAP and Excel?  I believe you can access information straight from the SAP system without first running the SAP program and then exporting your data, but I am not sure.  

Additionally, would anyone have suggestions on books that are an excellent starting point for an individual who would like to learn the basics of SAP (specifically financial controlling).  I do not have a programming background but I would like to learn.  

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Joe


----------



## JKaz (Jul 19, 2011)

This is great.  I appreciate the help!  Thanks!


----------



## Hermanito (Jul 19, 2011)

Aha, so searching on a long string works... but searching on SAP fails... strange. Probably some search term length condition, but I don't find any documentation about it...


----------



## Domski (Jul 19, 2011)

It used to warn you if your search term was less than 4 characters long. I hadn't noticed that had changed.

Dom


----------



## Hermanito (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah yes, I vaguely remember having seen such a warning in the past.

Now it only says "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." when using only three letters. 

Ah well, I hope the OP can do something with the thread you found...


----------



## vijaychennai (May 28, 2012)

You can automated Using Remote function as well as record macro in SAP


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 29, 2012)

This article, and generally just the blog, may prove helpful.


----------

